# JW teen cooking competition



## lido (Mar 24, 2008)

I know that some of you had planned on competing in the Johnson Wales teen cooking competition in Miami next month. I was wondering if any of you have received notice from them? Supposedly, last wk the notices went out but my son, who submitted his application and received mail confirmation that it had been signed for, has not gotten anything from them. They sure haven't allowed for to much advance planning. I would have thought that they certainly would have allowed much more time. Please respond if you are a participant, thanks, Lido.


----------



## egirl2214 (Apr 18, 2006)

I am in the fresh/sph. category and I got my notice...


----------

